# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  FT Optometrist - MD/OD practice in Albany, OR seeking full time Optometrist

## MichaelGuessford

*MD/OD practice in Albany, OR seeking full time Optometrist*
This practice seeks a doctor to provide eye care to patients while utilizing the fullest extent of their license.
*Key highlights of the practice:*
           OCT
           Diverse patient base
           Tech does medical history and pre-test patients
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD):*
           See 25-30 patients a day
           Work hours: Monday  Friday (til 12pm on Fri)
           Perform medical and comprehensive eye health vision examinations
           Diagnose ocular disease and vision disorders
           Handle mild-to-moderate glaucoma cases
           Fellowship training preferred but not required
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD) position:*
           Competitive compensation structure
           Benefits include Health, CE, Paid Holidays, PTO, Relocation Reimbursement, IRA matching, OR license renewal fee contribution
           W-2 Employee
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):*
           Doctor of Optometry degree (OD)
           Excellent clinical and communication skills
           Ability to thrive in a team environment

Make all inquiries directly through Katie Mares
*Phone/Text:* 540-491-9105 
Email: kmares@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com
*Job Code: OR-KM-4519-1122*
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

